# 7006 VS 6061 aluminum frames



## blacclay (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello, I'm looking into buy a new mountain bike (basic cross country).

I have run in to a questions that i hope some on could answer. I have been looking at a couple of brands.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/canada/bikes/07_bikes/durango1.html

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/BLAST/index.html

http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/bike_detail.asp?series=genesis&bike=Piranha

But I noticed that a gary fisher pirana uses a 6061 T6 aluminum for the frame and a lower models fisher uses a 6061 aluminum frame.

But the Jamis durango 1.0 is a 7005 aluminum frame and the lower models use a 6061 aluminum.

So basicly I'm having trouble finding out what type of aluminum is better.

Thank for any help.

Clayton


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This may help you a bit. I have a book here on engineering materials I could probably dig up and tell you the different mechanical properties of each alloy, but I don't feel like it.

http://www.mtbr.com/files/data/250.html


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both 6061 and 7005 aluminum can be made into very high quality frames...my suggestion is that you spend your time test riding and checking fit on the bikes that you are interested in and less time worrying about the differences between the two alloys. I've owned bikes made out of both and can honestly say I could not tell the difference if I was blind folded.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

All 6061 frames will be heat treated to the T6 designation, weather the maker states it or not. 

The strength difference between 6061 and 7005 is so small, it makes little sense to make a buying decision on aluiminum type alone. Instead, decide by fit, features, availability and price.


----------



## blacclay (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank for the input. I has helped me in my decision on what bike to buy


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

If two frames have, the exact same design the one made with 7005 should be about 10% stronger then the one made with 6061 aluminum. So frame strength is more or less inherit to the design of the frame and how you intend to use the bike from it's intended purpose.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Moto Rider said:


> If two frames have, the exact same design the one made with 7005 should be about 10% stronger then the one made with 6061 aluminum. So frame strength is more or less inherit to the design of the frame and how you intend to use the bike from it's intended purpose.


translation the difference is so minor it not going to matter. since after you put in a few factors of safety it is not going to matter since 7005 design strenght is going to be will with in the 6061 strength.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

The 7005 alloy is also moderately harder than the 6061 alloy.

So 7005 finds more uses in things like chain rings (ehere hardness counts). As above frames hardly matter.

I watch for a frame that is powder coated because the powder coating process also heat treats the aluminium after welding to improve the strength of the weld in the heat affected zone. I think most manufactures to this anyway (Or I hope so anyway.)


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Great question! From what I understand the difference from 6061 to 7005 is insignificant and shouldn't be used as a basis for decision making. So I echo mtnbiker 72 & Zanetti. Check the warranty, most good bikes will have a life time guarantee on the frame. And most good bikes use 6061. Perhaps in some instances the 7005 is too stiff or may weigh more? Thanks for the good question.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

The difference is small but regardless, 7005 is still stronger. But if i was looking for a new bike
I'd look more at the components on the bike. That would be more of a deciding factor then frame aluminum. Along with over all price... Last might be frame then color. Bike frames range from $50 to more then $2000 for a hardtail. Sometimes you just got to wounder where the money goes.

PS. you picked some nice bikes.


----------

